# Comparable rifles



## MarksM (Feb 20, 2012)

I know it has only been a short time since i made my 1 st. post but no one can give any suggestions for the RWS 94 .22 cal can someone give me an idea for a good hunting /rodent air rifle with some knock down power. I am an experienced shooter i just don't know much about pellet guns there are so many out there where do you go?


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

You just can't go wrong with a RWS 34.
Reasonable price,,,good quality,,,great trigger,,,accurate.
http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Diana_RWS ... rigger/402
viewtopic.php?f=99&t=96193


----------



## MarksM (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks for the info do have the .177 or the .22 or both which one would you recomend for hunting. Thanks for the link i'll check them out there.


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

For squirrel on down either will do the job.
The only difference on tough squirrel is that a .177 chest hit, although fatal, won't often anchor them,,, whereas a .22 will.
Obviously,,,for bird pests like English sparrows or starlings a .177 make more sense.


----------

